# Happy 12th Birthday Misty



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Misty isn't a GSD, but she has literally taught 3 GSDs how to play, how to relax and how to act. She has successfully done this with every dog in the house. She is my right hand girl. Misty is the favorite of many, they meet her and fall in love with her. She has just the right amount of attitude(ok sometimes she has to much), great temperament, and independence. I can't even count the memories she has given me, she has kept me on my toes. Some might even say she is smarter then me, but I haven't given up yet. I knew when I seen her and she seemed to look right into my soul that she was special.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I see why she is a favorite of many.

Big black and white teddy bear. :wub:

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

She's so beautiful. Happy birthday, Misty!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

We all look forward to hearing your stories about Misty! She's our girl to:grin2:
Be sure she gets lots of treats on her big day.

Happy Birthday, Misty!!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful girl! Happy Birthday, Misty!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She's beautiful and does look like a great big black and white teddy bear, I bet kids love her!
Happy Birthday, Misty!
:birthday:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 12th Birthday to your gorgeous girl Misty!! Enjoy lots of spoiling and lots of special treats today!! Hugs!! :smile2:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty!!


----------



## TracyM (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Misty. Sorry its so late.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

What a dignified girl--the wisdom of age. Never too late to love on a dog. Happy Day Misty.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very pretty girl! Happy birthday Misty!


----------

